
Flying Selfie Bots: Tag-Along Video Drones Are Here - spectruman
http://spectrum.ieee.org/aerospace/aviation/flying-selfie-bots-tagalong-video-drones-are-here
======
bramgg
If it's taken by a robot it's no longer a selfie, or has the meaning of that
word changed?

~~~
twiceaday
In both cases you instruct a machine to take a picture of you.

